# Coca Cola Bottling Plant K-40111



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Got one off of ebay and I have it put together other than a small what appears to be red roof piece that I cannot figure out where it goes. 

Here is a link that shows all the parts and it is the small red one on the right

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=290671992294&vectorid=229466#ht_3369wt_2293

Anybody have any experience with this item?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Karen,

A heads up ... that ebay link appears to be not working.

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Karen,
> 
> A heads up ... that ebay link appears to be not working.
> 
> TJ


Well let's try that again then..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K-Line-K401..._RR_Trains&hash=item43ad669de6#ht_3369wt_2293


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like the kit was assembled at some point, and then taken apart. Are you sure you have all the pieces, or perhaps something extra from some other kit?

Wish I could offer more ...

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like the kit was assembled at some point, and then taken apart. Are you sure you have all the pieces, or perhaps something extra from some other kit?
> 
> Wish I could offer more ...
> 
> TJ


This isn't *the* one I got but the parts on here are just like what I got. Everything else clearly fits somewhere but I can't find a place to put that little roof piece. No big deal I guess. I"m looking to put a big Coca Cola sign on the roof and some other Coca Cola signs on the building anyway. Just figured I would see if anyone had any experience with this kit.


----------



## Miles (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe that is the ramp for the double sliding doors at the back of the factory.

Miles


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Miles said:


> I believe that is the ramp for the double sliding doors at the back of the factory.
> 
> Miles


Ah ok! Thanks!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The net has little on the completed building. Please post a picture when done.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. I did check Walthers to see if they would have that set, but nadda.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't know it existed until I stumbled on it on ebay. I was thinking I would get the factory and paint it and change it up to be for Coca Cola for my small Coca Cola loop.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

As requested pictures. When I get more details on it I will update!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Very nice. 

Why do you want to use an oil base paint like Testors? I like the craft acrylics. Plenty of colors and flat.

Not to be a pain but the stairs are pointing up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Karen,

That looks quite nice! Good call by Miles on the "roof" piece being a ramp for the sliding doors.

Glad to see it's all coming together so nicely,

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Karen,
> 
> That looks quite nice! Good call by Miles on the "roof" piece being a ramp for the sliding doors.
> 
> ...


Yes it fit right there, just didn't think it was a ramp. Going to try to make a large sign of a Coca Cola logo to sit on the roof, some people working and some cases of Coca Cola and it will look nice with my Coca Cola train running around it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Yes it fit right there, just didn't think it was a ramp. Going to try to make a large sign of a Coca Cola logo to sit on the roof, some people working and some cases of Coca Cola and it will look nice with my Coca Cola train running around it.



I have bought Coke bottles separate and with the cases for O layouts on E bay.
I can't find any now on there and the seller I bought them from has no listings at the moment.
At which I am surprised, maybe they went on vacation as they have a TON of stuff like that in their listings.

The seller is skid21, keep an eye on them.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I have bought Coke bottles separate and with the cases for O layouts on E bay.
> I can't find any now on there and the seller I bought them from has no listings at the moment.
> At which I am surprised, maybe they went on vacation as they have a TON of stuff like that in their listings.
> 
> The seller is skid21, keep an eye on them.


I was looking at this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-COCA-CO...l_RR_Trains&hash=item2310c340c0#ht_2610wt_883


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I was looking at this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-COCA-COLA-CASES-1-43-O-Scale-NEW-/150605086912?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2310c340c0#ht_2610wt_883



They do look nice but a bit pricey?

The first case will be 1.49 + 2.39 to ship. $3.88 for 1 case.
The way I read the listing each additional case is 1.50 to ship?
So 9 cases at 2.99 = $26.91
Which makes the total $30.79 for the 10 cases.
so you end up paying around $3.07 for a case.

If you could buy the ten cases at a $1.49 and it can't cost them more then a few bucks to ship. Most likely in a padded envelope, that would be a little over $15 bucks for the ten, much better.

If you plan on buying a bunch ask them what the shipping will be before hand. Maybe I am reading it wrong.

I do like them, also ask if the bottles are separate.

I like the cases pictured in the one on pallets better. The box has more detail. I guess you would be getting the bottom picture in the center?

I looked at what I got, they are pewter and need painting. All the bottles are loose.

The way I see it, for your Coke plant a couple thousand cases at least would be needed.
!0,000 would be better:thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> They do look nice but a bit pricey?
> 
> The first case will be 1.49 + 2.39 to ship. $3.88 for 1 case.
> The way I read the listing each additional case is 1.50 to ship?
> ...


I was looking to start with about 10 cases and add later  I clicked on the shipping tab and 10 cases would be 4.19 to ship, 20 would be 6.19 so for 10 it would be 1.90 per case


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

There is another listing for 5 cases with 2.95 shipping but it is up for bid and likely won't go for under that 1.90 per case on the other listing that I am looking at. However, there is also an up for bid listing for the tanks which would be neat to have as well. will bid on that one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I was looking to start with about 10 cases and add later  I clicked on the shipping tab and 10 cases would be 4.19 to ship, 20 would be 6.19 so for 10 it would be 1.90 per case


That sounds better.



KarenORichmond said:


> There is another listing for 5 cases with 2.95 shipping but it is up for bid and likely won't go for under that 1.90 per case on the other listing that I am looking at. However, there is also an up for bid listing for the tanks which would be neat to have as well. will bid on that one.


I saw the tanks, a few hundred of those would be nice too.:thumbsup:

I always have to do it big. 
Just a few cases for say a gas station is nice, but for a plant you need a WHOLE bunch laying around.

Coke box trucks and tank trucks would be nice too.
Coke cola water tower?
A few forklifts?
I have seen laser kit signs for coke in O somewhere, maybe that would look nice on top.

It is easy to go overboard.

The hardest part would be painting coke cola uniforms on a hundred people.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> That sounds better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I see you like to go big  fortunately it is not a huge loading dock so I can fill it up easy  

I was thinking the people should be wearing red. Guess I will need more red paint!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I have bought Coke bottles separate and with the cases for O layouts on E bay.
> I can't find any now on there and the seller I bought them from has no listings at the moment.
> At which I am surprised, maybe they went on vacation as they have a TON of stuff like that in their listings.
> 
> The seller is skid21, keep an eye on them.


found this while searching for coca cola miniatures. I would really only like 1 of them but I bet I can figure out a use for a few more. Thought it would be cool to have a giant coca cola bottle on the roof?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Miniature...ltDomain_0&hash=item2a18b7a4fc#ht_1757wt_1115


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> found this while searching for coca cola miniatures. I would really only like 1 of them but I bet I can figure out a use for a few more. Thought it would be cool to have a giant coca cola bottle on the roof?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Miniature-Bottles-Coca-Cola-Dollhouse-Food-Drink-Coke-Soda-/180803314940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a18b7a4fc#ht_1757wt_1115



I am surprised that I didn't think of that for you.

Did you ever see this?










It is in here........http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529

Somewhere in there is the Polar spring bear on a roof up in Worcester, Ma. too.

Good ideal.:thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I am surprised that I didn't think of that for you.
> 
> Did you ever see this?
> 
> ...


So I need to put a giant Coke bottle AND a Coke polar bear on the roof! I can find (or may even have somewhere around here) a polar bear that will work!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They must have a Christmas Ornament size somewhere. It should be doable and getable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Polar bear? Isn't that the RCA dog?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

T-Man said:


> They must have a Christmas Ornament size somewhere. It should be doable and getable.


I believe there is a polar bear in the bins of various animals in several sizes at Michael's that will work. A giant coke bottle and polar bear on the roof---I LOVE IT! Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Polar bear? Isn't that the RCA dog?



The polar bear is further along in my thread, I did not have the time to find it.
It is in there though it is a crummy picture as the sun is all ways in my way when I go by it.
Plus it is fruit cake hour too, got to watch for all the loony tunes going to work.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Progress on my Coke Plant...and yes, Ed, I know I still need lots of bottles lots of bottles


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

All you need to do now is paint your loco red and white with Coke stencils :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto! The round Coke sign and polar bear on the roof look great ... fun character!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks great.:thumbsup:

And a Coke water tower too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I must admit it looks really nice. Love the bear on the roof.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Few updates to the Coca Cola Plant...and Ed, now there ARE lots of coke cases around! Still want to get those tanks though


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

And nearby the Coke Plant, before you got through the tunnel is this nice little pond...(actually I was just pleased with my boulders and pond so I just had to post this!)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Few updates to the Coca Cola Plant...and Ed, now there ARE lots of coke cases around! Still want to get those tanks though


Your not going to truck them down the road like that on a flatbed!
DOT would be all over you.



KarenORichmond said:


> And nearby the Coke Plant, before you got through the tunnel is this nice little pond...(actually I was just pleased with my boulders and pond so I just had to post this!)


Man you make good rocks they look so real.:thumbsup: Are they?

(Need lots more coke bottles)
And yes a bunch of those little tanks.:thumbsup:

A blinking LED on top of the coke tank?

Looking nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Your not going to truck them down the road like that on a flatbed!
> DOT would be all over you.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't really like the sides that came with that truck but I will probably put them on and maybe come across another truck. 

Yep, made the rocks myself and thank you! Now I want to do more rocks elsewhere! My son said the bears should be fishing so I figured why not

The tank does have a blinking light just don't see it in the picture.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh..somebody else said something about the train that does that small loop and its the Coca Cola Anniversary one...couldn't beat the price Amazon had it for right after Christmas


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Glue a rainbow trout in the bears mouth.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Karen,

Fun details. I like the execs in the red suits. Top Coca-Cola brass, I guess. Keep 'em away from the bears near the tunnel, though!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Glue a rainbow trout in the bears mouth.:thumbsup:


I like that idea! Now to make a really tiny fish....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I like that idea! Now to make a really tiny fish....


Where the one bear is standing up by the rocks you should have left a rock out to make it a cave. For the bear.:thumbsup:
I thought maybe some of the rocks were real.:thumbsup:
Edit,
Trout do get big, bears love Salmon. Maybe put it in it's paw.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*coca-cola*

I you need coca-cola decals, check out largemouthlodge,this is the guy I get most of my decals from he is also on e-bay.........mike


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Where the one bear is standing up by the rocks you should have left a rock out to make it a cave. For the bear.:thumbsup:
> I thought maybe some of the rocks were real.:thumbsup:
> Edit,
> Trout do get big, bears love Salmon. Maybe put it in it's paw.


Definitely needs a fish...I'll work on that. 

I want to take that round coke sign on the top of the building and make it 3D like something I saw on ebay.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Picked up a couple of new trucks a couple of weeks ago at a Show/Sale here. I like these at the plant much better than the other truck I had here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks nice.:thumbsup:

I hate to tell you, I am not being picky, I am not rivet counting, I am just trying to be helpful.

Your bumper is on the track backwards  Unless it is for the trucks so they don't back into the box car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is no switch for the siding?

Maybe add another curved piece of track that is cut as close as you can get it to the main line, to make it look like it joins it?

Next picture get the water tower into it too.

Picky, picky, I know.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> There is no switch for the siding?
> 
> Maybe add another curved piece of track that is cut as close as you can get it to the main line, to make it look like it joins it?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed I put it on wrong after I climbed back out under the table. 

Since mine is pushed up against the wall, you can't see the track doesn't connect until you climb up and look over. 

I hadn't posted a water tower picture?

Still want to change the sign on top. I was so hoping those Miller automated signs would come out with a Coca Cola one but they haven't.


----------

